# I got test mailed to my house it crystallized



## Donny79 (May 22, 2022)

Like I said I got test mailed to my house my brother kept it in his truck and it crystallized. I shake it out in hot water before I do a shot but they still there, does that mean it’s ruined or does it still have its strength? I looked online but can’t really find much help.. thank you


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

Put it in the oven at the lowest temp, or heat it in a pan of water. The crystals will dissolve, it's fine, it's not uncommon.


----------



## Test_subject (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Put it in the oven at the lowest temp, or heat it in a pan of water. The crystals will dissolve, it's fine, it's not uncommon.
> 
> View attachment 22579


The pan of warm water is your best bet.  Easy fix.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

I just toss it in the oven for 15 minutes @ 175f. I put a needle in the stopper to let it vent while being heated.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

Shit even a decent heating pad has done the trick for me on crashed test. My second option would be the pan with water.

OP, didn't you post about this some time ago?


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

Fuck a needle in the vial for a vent.
Heat the water so you almost can’t stand it in your fingers. It does not need to be 175 def for 15 minutes.
Like a nice hot shower temp.
And leave it there . Ever couple of minutes swirl it around. They will go away.
The best news is there is hormone in there. How much who knows butjits there.✌️
Btw my pharma test crystals all the time.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Fuck a needle in the vial for a vent.
> Heat the water so you almost can’t stand it in your fingers. It does not need to be 175 def for 15 minutes.
> Like a nice hot shower temp.
> And leave it there . Ever couple of minutes swirl it around. They will go away.
> ...


Yeah, in the oven I don't need to do shit. I don't need to swirl, I don't need to worry about the water bath temp coming down. I don't have to feel the temp of the water with my finger tips. I literally walk away and come back and it's done.

I don't care what method a person uses, but you guys act like heating up the vial in a small convection oven is the end of the world. Or do you guys erroneously think it's going to degrade the hormone? 🙄

The 15 minutes includes time waiting for it to come up to temperature. Actual time at 175 is probably closer to 5-8 minutes. The vial itself probably only gets to half that temperature. I can grab it with my bare fingers when it's done.

Pick whatever method you want, but also calm your asses down. 😂


----------



## Bridgestone (May 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, in the oven I don't need to do shit. I don't need to swirl, I don't need to worry about the water bath temp coming down. I don't have to feel the temp of the water with my finger tips. I literally walk away and come back and it's done.
> 
> I don't care what method a person uses, but you guys act like heating up the vial in a small convection oven is the end of the world. Or do you guys erroneously think it's going to degrade the hormone? 🙄
> 
> ...


Maybe some of us have dirty-ass ovens🧐


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

Fuck it. Put that out in the sun. It’s summertime. 

If it crashed in the truck there’s probably not enough solvent and it’ll continue to crash.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, in the oven I don't need to do shit. I don't need to swirl, I don't need to worry about the water bath temp coming down. I don't have to feel the temp of the water with my finger tips. I literally walk away and come back and it's done.
> 
> I don't care what method a person uses, but you guys act like heating up the vial in a small convection oven is the end of the world. Or do you guys erroneously think it's going to degrade the hormone? 🙄
> 
> ...


No one said nothing g about degrading hormone.
All I said is it does not seem to be in 175 def water and you def don’t need to put a needle for a vent..
It’s silly..
And not looking to have a back and forth with you..like you said everyone does things differently.

And Btw . Please don’t use big words
I was going to look  up what erroneously meant.. 🤙


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> No one said nothing g about degrading hormone.
> All I said is it does not seem to be in 175 def water and you def don’t need to put a needle for a vent..
> It’s silly..
> And not looking to have a back and forth with you..like you said everyone does things differently.
> ...


being that I am a drama queen, I gotta say if you didnt want a back and forth, you probably shouldnt say what he does is silly.  You each just do it different.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> being that I am a drama queen, I gotta say if you didnt want a back and forth, you probably shouldnt say what he does is silly.  You each just do it different.


It’s ok to be a drama queen. I don’t hold that against you.😂
Saying I don’t want a back and forth is saying exactly what you said.
We all do things differently so there is no need to beat a dead horse. 

I just made a casien protien pudding.
I add flax seed to hopefully take a good shit tom morn.
You may not like flax. 
But I bet you would like this protien pudding.😂
50g chocolate casien
1TBS FLAX
1 TBS PB
Almond milk to mix it. Not bad good 
A little change from a shake before bed.🤙


----------



## Test_subject (May 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck it. Put that out in the sun. It’s summertime.
> 
> If it crashed in the truck there’s probably not enough solvent and it’ll continue to crash.


I had 500mg/ml test not too long ago that made it through the mail in the Canadian winter just fine. 

If 250-300mg/ml is crashing under normal conditions, someone done fucked up.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I had 500mg/ml test not too long ago that made it through the mail in the Canadian winter just fine.
> 
> If 250-300mg/ml is crashing under normal conditions, someone done fucked up.


Nah bro.. I get my test from the pharmacy every six weeks.
So back in Nov and then again one in big of Jan. They both crashes a bit. 

They crystallized around the stopper in the neck and had some floating…
And this stuff is only 200mg ml.
Then my last few bottles nothing.
I did complain to the pharmacy and they said they would look into nit.
It hasn’t happened since then.
But when it did. All I did was fill the sink a little bit with hot water from the tap and dropped it in. 5 min and it was all done. But it kept crashing. It was very weird.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Nah bro.. I get my test from the pharmacy every six weeks.
> So back in Nov and then again one in big of Jan. They both crashes a bit.
> 
> They crystallized around the stopper in the neck and had some floating…
> ...


I had some test (not pharmacy) 250 mg where like 7 vials crashed. Used the heating pad for 10 min and back in solution. Never crashed again.
Other non test gear that has crashed and I heated have crashed again a few times but those are normally high concentration gear.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I had some test (not pharmacy) 250 mg where like 7 vials crashed. Used the heating pad for 10 min and back in solution. Never crashed again.
> Other non test gear that has crashed and I heated have crashed again a few times but those are normally high concentration gear.


TBH. The only other stuff I have gotten that crashed was test no ester.
Daily shots and daily crashing . It was a bitch too because it stunk so bad because of the guciol. I know I spell the wrong. But my wife could not stand the smell and my daughter would always ask what is the smell.

So I had to buy those hand warmers that I use for hunting. And every day wrap it in one and wait for it to heat up..
Ingenuity my friend. Where there is a Will there is a way..
I have npp and tren ace that smell the same way. I keep it in the garage so I don’t hear the complaining.

Speaking of tren. I usaually do not respond well to it. So now I am running it at 159 mg a week. On the second week and I am pretty sure it is kicking. I may bump the start of my third week which is Tom another 59mg for the week. 
Watcha think.? 
I have someone I trust guiding me right now with my diet and gear. But I was just wondering what you thoughts. .


----------



## lifter6973 (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> TBH. The only other stuff I have gotten that crashed was test no ester.
> Daily shots and daily crashing . It was a bitch too because it stunk so bad because of the guciol. I know I spell the wrong. But my wife could not stand the smell and my daughter would always ask what is the smell.
> 
> So I had to buy those hand warmers that I use for hunting. And every day wrap it in one and wait for it to heat up..
> ...


Tren Ace? Seems good. First run?  Hopefully you dont get the sides on that dose. You should start really feeling the benefits after a week or two.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Tren Ace? Seems good. First run?  Hopefully you dont get the sides on that dose. You should start really feeling the benefits after a week or two.


No, not my first time. Maybe 4th over the years. But every time i ram it like everything else. 4-500mg a week. By week 3-4 I was psychotic. So we decided to drop it way down and see.
So far so god. Fingered crossed.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> TBH. The only other stuff I have gotten that crashed was test no ester.
> Daily shots and daily crashing . It was a bitch too because it stunk so bad because of the guciol. I know I spell the wrong. But my wife could not stand the smell and my daughter would always ask what is the smell.
> 
> So I had to buy those hand warmers that I use for hunting. And every day wrap it in one and wait for it to heat up..
> ...


I'm very happy with Tren Ace right now at 175/wk (50 EOD). Last time I ran into a wall at 245/wk (70 EOD). 

Mood is fine, sleep is fine, minimal night sweat, more of a glaze some nights, never drenched.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm very happy with Tren Ace right now at 175/wk (50 EOD). Last time I ran into a wall at 245/wk (70 EOD).
> 
> Mood is fine, sleep is fine, minimal night sweat, more of a glaze some nights, never drenched.


Today start week three.. I am feeling pretty good and I know it is starting to take effect..
Belive it or not I have been really in a good mood lately.. I don’t knowing it has anything to do with it..
I had like you said, a little glaze 2 nights ago. Other then that I feel pretty good.
Never running it this low I am not really sure what to expect. 
Should I have nice strength gains.
Dieting right now so will it aid in muscle fullness and help restrain my mass. Like I said I know Everything is dose depending. More is better right😂not with tren.
BTW I am on my trt dose. 300mg a week. Other then this I am going to add some anavar in at some point.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Today start week three.. I am feeling pretty good and I know it is starting to take effect..
> Belive it or not I have been really in a good mood lately.. I don’t knowing it has anything to do with it..
> I had like you said, a little glaze 2 nights ago. Other then that I feel pretty good.
> Never running it this low I am not really sure what to expect.
> ...


Pretty much the same here, also on 75mg Test EOD (262.5/wk), will probably add in Winny towards the end. 

The Tren is only there for anti catabolic reasons, no need to run a silly amount.


----------



## Brum (May 22, 2022)

Boil a kettle, put vial in a mug and pour water on or put pan on hob with water and just heat the pan with vial in it.
Once its had 5 or 10 mins in the water you can just give it a swirl incase and crystals are on the side the conents werent and that should do you. Then just use as normal.
I always, once pulled into a stringe, put it in hot water in a mug before pinning as it always makes it smoother and gets rid of  any unwanted crystals ( i do this crystals or no crystals).

Sounds like the ratios of the product may have been slightly out or he transferred it to you with it right by his aircon.


----------



## PZT (May 22, 2022)

Put a torch to that shot like it’s crystal meth


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 22, 2022)

Try a heating pad or other form of dry heat.

i'm no fan of water near my vials. If moisture finds it's way between the cap and stopper that'll ruin your fucking day.

Unless you live in Alaska, if it continually crashes in warm weather your brewer is either trying to push the envelope on minimal solvent amounts or isn't good with math.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

Get aluminum foil. That will indirectly reflect the sunlight. Place that at a 45-degree angle at precisely 13:33 EST. And then set up a magnifying glass exactly 5 inches high and 5 inches from the vial. When the clock changes from 13:33 to 13:34 the reflected rays will be gathered and focused intensely by the magnifying glass onto your vial. That beam will strike the crystals and instantly dissolve them, releasing the most beautiful rainbow. That’s the only way I handle crashed test.

Lol, fucking everyone chiming in on how to reheat a vial. The fuck you think people are so stupid they can’t figure it out? 2 pages of how to heat?


----------



## Test_subject (May 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Get aluminum foil. That will indirectly reflect the sunlight. Place that at a 45-degree angle at precisely 13:33 EST. And then set up a magnifying glass exactly 5 inches high and 5 inches from the vial. When the clock changes from 13:33 to 13:34 the reflected rays will be gathered and focused intensely by the magnifying glass onto your vial. That beam will strike the crystals and instantly dissolve them, releasing the most beautiful rainbow. That’s the only way I handle crashed test.
> 
> Lol, fucking everyone chiming in on how to reheat a vial. The fuck you think people are so stupid they can’t figure it out? 2 pages of how to heat?


Amateur. I use a halogen lamp powered by a solar array.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Amateur. I use a halogen lamp powered by a solar array.


I prefer my rainbows to be all natural illumination. I’m an anti  halogen guy.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ol, fucking everyone chiming in on how to reheat a vial. The fuck you think people are so stupid they can’t figure it out? 2 pages of how to heat?


It’s amazing how we can keep things going.😂


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Get aluminum foil. That will indirectly reflect the sunlight. Place that at a 45-degree angle at precisely 13:33 EST. And then set up a magnifying glass exactly 5 inches high and 5 inches from the vial. When the clock changes from 13:33 to 13:34 the reflected rays will be gathered and focused intensely by the magnifying glass onto your vial. That beam will strike the crystals and instantly dissolve them, releasing the most beautiful rainbow. That’s the only way I handle crashed test.
> 
> Lol, fucking everyone chiming in on how to reheat a vial. The fuck you think people are so stupid they can’t figure it out? 2 pages of how to heat?


What size magnifying glass do you recommend ??

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (May 24, 2022)

FD told me the best way was a slow heat so it doesn't happen again. You need it be 98.6° for 24 hr. He said to shove it in by butt hole for a day. I don't trust that guy!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 24, 2022)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> What size magnifying glass do you recommend ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


One of the monocles if you can find one.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (May 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> One of the monocles if you can find one.


Cool and what time zone would you suggest ?

Sent from my SM-A125U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastest Eddie (May 30, 2022)

Pharmaceutical testosterone does this ? Never have I seen quality pharmacy testosterone in Canada crystal up like this.    UGL gear.  Pharmaceutical testosterone does not crash ever.  Never have I heard.of this from pharmaceutical testosterone.   Sound like you are getting scammed if you see pharmaceutical test crystalized like this.  Never have I seen or heard of this in over 30 years of doing testosterone


----------



## lifter6973 (May 30, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Pharmaceutical testosterone does this ? Never have I seen quality pharmacy testosterone in Canada crystal up like this.    UGL gear.  Pharmaceutical testosterone does not crash ever.  Never have I heard.of this from pharmaceutical testosterone.   Sound like you are getting scammed if you see pharmaceutical test crystalized like this.  Never have I seen or heard of this in over 30 years of doing testosterone


STFU idiot.


----------



## Oldbastard (May 31, 2022)

In many cases it will crystallize over and over , personally I just keep heating it . Still good .


----------



## Yano (Jun 1, 2022)

Acetylene Torch !


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 1, 2022)

Does this work on pharma grade tren too?  I heard I have to be at the equator on the summer solstice for some of these methods to work. Also can I run an oral only cycle with Halo and var if I dip it in the pharma grade tren first?  Will I need to pct?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Does this work on pharma grade tren too?  I heard I have to be at the equator on the summer solstice for some of these methods to work. Also can I run an oral only cycle with Halo and var if I dip it in the pharma grade tren first?  Will I need to pct?


Pct not necessary if you take your orals with Sunny D. The massive amounts of electrolytes negates the need.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 1, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Pct not necessary if you take your orals with Sunny D. The massive amounts of electrolytes negates the need.


Is that cause Sunny D has solar energy or will any electrolyte replacement work?  Can I dissolve my raws in Gatorade and inject that?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is that cause Sunny D has solar energy or will any electrolyte replacement work?  Can I dissolve my raws in Gatorade and inject that?


It has to be Sunny D it harnesses the power of the sun and funnels nutrients directly into your veins by photosynthesis! You can drink it too.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 1, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It has to be Sunny D it harnesses the power of the sun and funnels nutrients directly into your veins by photosynthesis! You can drink it too.


Damn this board is full of knowledge. Do I need an AI with the Sunny D or can I just add mast?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2022)

This isn't that complicated, a microwave for a few second and repeat if needed.

I don't like boiling water, moisture too much moister.

Use a hot plate, a stove top, a frying pan, and fuck the oven.

My script at 200mg crashes, I can tell you why but that will just stir up more ignorance.

Take all that 1990's ways and throw it out the window!

Why do you all make these things so complicated?

No a microwave will not degrade it unless you're stupid and set it for 3 days lol! It takes seconds!

Or listen to @snake  with FD's theory!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2022)

Sorry for being a dick but damn sometimes it gets too messy for just a simple solution!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 2, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Sorry for being a dick but damn sometimes it gets too messy for just a simple solution!


It’s better to be a dick. There’s too many wet vaginers here. 👍


----------



## Send0 (Jun 2, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> This isn't that complicated, a microwave for a few second and repeat if needed.
> 
> I don't like boiling water, moisture too much moister.
> 
> ...


I also agree with staying away from moisture, but also want to say I am perfectly content with my oven method.

I have no issues with using a small convection oven. Set it to 150-170 degrees and walk away for 10 minutes or less. The heat is high enough to put things back in solution, but low enough to not worry about drying out the stopper.

I had no idea that the oven suggestion would trigger multiple people. 😂😂😂

Everyone do what you want. I'll do the same. 😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I also agree with staying away from moisture, but also want to say I am perfectly content with my oven method.
> 
> I have no issues with using a small convection oven. Set it to 150-170 degrees and walk away for 10 minutes or less. The heat is high enough to put things back in solution, but low enough to not worry about drying out the stopper.
> 
> ...


Nobody was triggered by your EZ Bake Oven idea, Suzy.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody was triggered by your EZ Bake Oven idea, Suzy.


Hey, that light bulb makes the best cookies! 👨‍🍳


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I also agree with staying away from moisture, but also want to say I am perfectly content with my oven method.
> 
> I have no issues with using a small convection oven. Set it to 150-170 degrees and walk away for 10 minutes or less. The heat is high enough to put things back in solution, but low enough to not worry about drying out the stopper.
> 
> ...



Oven is fine just dated that's all.

With microwaves now handling aluminum that's just that fastest wat to go, 10ml or 20ml vial for 10 seconds with no need to use an air vent!

I wouldn't brew in one but to warm or heat from being crashed is just fine!


----------



## TODAY (Jun 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I also agree with staying away from moisture, but also want to say I am perfectly content with my oven method.
> 
> I have no issues with using a small convection oven. Set it to 150-170 degrees and walk away for 10 minutes or less. The heat is high enough to put things back in solution, but low enough to not worry about drying out the stopper.
> 
> ...


Do you have any research to back up the validity of this method?

Please post the peer-reviewed studies.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2022)

My blood tests prove my theory of it not degrading!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2022)

My 1ml script vials crash, I microwave it for a few seconds

Never has my blood work come back shitty because so, even with underground stuff I have run.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 2, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Oven is fine just dated that's all.
> 
> With microwaves now handling aluminum that's just that fastest wat to go, 10ml or 20ml vial for 10 seconds with no need to use a air vent!
> 
> I wouldn't brew in one but to warm or heat from being crashed is just fine!


Only reason I still use it is for the convenience of being able to walk away.

I used to use my hot/stir plate, until one day I forgot I left it on and it broke. At that moment I knew I could not trust myself 😂.

I've never tried the microwave, but may give it a try if I ever have to deal with crashed gear. Luckily I haven't had that problem in a very long time.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I also agree with staying away from moisture, but also want to say I am perfectly content with my oven method.
> 
> I have no issues with using a small convection oven. Set it to 150-170 degrees and walk away for 10 minutes or less. The heat is high enough to put things back in solution, but low enough to not worry about drying out the stopper.
> 
> ...


What about an air fryer?


----------



## MPM (Jun 2, 2022)

I usually just use a hair dryer because it's quick.  I've also used a heating pad, hot water, oven, etc.  I've found that if you don't heat it enough it tends to recrystalize soon.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jun 2, 2022)

Stove top burner get it red hot. Sit vial on it for 15-30 seconds until it dissolves. Shake. No need to put a needle in it to vent. Very quick and easy.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 2, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Oven is fine just dated that's all.
> 
> With microwaves now handling aluminum that's just that fastest wat to go, 10ml or 20ml vial for 10 seconds with no need to use an air vent!
> 
> I wouldn't brew in one but to warm or heat from being crashed is just fine!


Damn learned something new. Microwaves can handle aluminum now! I haven't tried since 1985 when I didn't know better. It looked like a lightning storm, scared the shit outta me.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damn learned something new. Microwaves can handle aluminum now! I haven't tried since 1985 when I didn't know better. It looked like a lightning storm, scared the shit outta me.



I don't do it when cooking food, although you can except for thin foil, but the aluminum tops on vials will not be an issue.

Your microwave must be one that can handle aluminum, most these days should.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 3, 2022)

I like to use the rotisserie attachment and electric motor that I got for the Traeger. Fill the hopper up with pellets. I find that mesquite works the best but really any hardwood pellet will work. Preheat it to 225 degrees. Place the vial firmly clamped between the skewers and set it for a medium speed rotation. I’ll leave it there while I do some other things. The Traeger gives it a nice even, steady temperature. Now when you pull it off, be sure to use an oven mitt. 225 degrees is still fairly warm and you don’t want to have to juggle the vial. Allow it to cool to room temperature loosely covered on the cutting board with tented foil. 

Geezus, 3 pages of How to Heat. 🤦‍♂️ I hope the OP killed himself for feeling so fucking stupid.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2022)

ive been heating water in a cup and putting my vial in so half is in the water for years..I never had any problems .30 seconds and its done


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2022)

i put my syringe in hot water all the time too


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Damn learned something new. Microwaves can handle aluminum now! I haven't tried since 1985 when I didn't know better. It looked like a lightning storm, scared the shit outta me.



Throw a fork in there. It'll still cause lightning.
The cap on the vial isn't enough to really get a storm going in your microwave.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 3, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Throw a fork in there. It'll still cause lightning.
> The cap on the vial isn't enough to really get a storm going in your microwave.


A fork is also probably stainless steel rather than aluminum as well. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jun 13, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> This isn't that complicated, a microwave for a few second and repeat if needed.
> 
> I don't like boiling water, moisture too much moister.
> 
> ...



I remembered this thread and discussion from a couple weeks ago, tried the microwave today for some primo that i have that crashes at room temp. 

Honestly a game changer, took my like 15-20 minutes to get it back in solution using a hot water bath on the stovetop. VS 3 runs of 30s in the microwave and then another minute or two to let it cool. 

Plus side was the vial was still quite warm and drawing it with a 29g slin pin was like i was drawing soemthing in BAC, took no time at all to draw. 


A+ gear hack from SFG


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 13, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I remembered this thread and discussion from a couple weeks ago, tried the microwave today for some primo that i have that crashes at room temp.
> 
> Honestly a game changer, took my like 15-20 minutes to get it back in solution using a hot water bath on the stovetop. VS 3 runs of 30s in the microwave and then another minute or two to let it cool.
> 
> ...



Can warm it to pin also, less time.

People think it degrades the hormones but this isn't true.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 13, 2022)

I started warming up all my injects a while ago. I drawl first then run the loaded syringe under hot water in my bathroom sink for a minute or 2.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I started warming up all my injects a while ago. I drawl first then run the loaded syringe under hot water in my bathroom sink for a minute or 2.


I only do that if Im using something that has given me bad PIP. If it continues even after I warm it, I chalk it up as a loss.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 13, 2022)

Na you smoke the crystals that’s how you really get the good results


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Put it in the oven at the lowest temp, or heat it in a pan of water. The crystals will dissolve, it's fine, it's not uncommon.
> 
> View attachment 22579



This, too easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Labs (Jun 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Put it in the oven at the lowest temp, or heat it in a pan of water. The crystals will dissolve, it's fine, it's not uncommon.
> 
> View attachment 22579




I've never seen crashed gear before that looks like the structure of Superman's fortress of solitude lol.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 20, 2022)

I used to use a cheap mr.coffee ,They are set to 170 ish…vent it left it on the heating element worked great!
I can use trenA @100 eod no problem……enanthate at 600 had emotional as a little girl no joke!
I know about the esters so can’t explain it.


----------

